# Pension Fund



## budbuc (Jul 30, 2015)

*I am 72 years old and my pension fund is running low.  I need a simple place to move it to make it last longer.  Thanks for any advice.....budbuc*


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2015)

I keep mine under my pillow.  I used to keep it under the mattress but it's small enough now to fit under the pillow.


----------



## imp (Jul 30, 2015)

Buy precious metals.   imp


----------



## Glinda (Jul 31, 2015)

What sort of pension is it?  Was it a lump sum that you received?  You might consider putting it into an immediate annuity that would give you a monthly income for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 6, 2015)

I didn't know a pension fund could run low.   I have 3 small pensions from previous employers and I will get a set amount monthly for the rest of my life. I don't have to do anything but add it into my deposit list in my Check book.


----------



## Lon (Aug 6, 2015)

budbuc said:


> *I am 72 years old and my pension fund is running low.  I need a simple place to move it to make it last longer.  Thanks for any advice.....budbuc*



Take a look at Vanguard Managed Payout Fund


----------

